# Unforgiven302's Tyranid Swarm



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright, this is my very first project log! After playing and painting chaos marines for what seems like ages, (15 years) it was well past due for me to start a new army. After much debate and procrastination I made my final decision to go with Tyranids. I wanted something different than "humans" or power armor, and Tyranids fit the bill perfectly. It also didn't hurt that I think the codex is very well written and chock full of options to pick from. More options = good!

So I thought I would start from the beginning, unboxing of the new army.

Battleforce box set and a Hive tyrant all set to kick off this project.









Sprues and sprues and sprues! It's a swarm or sprues!









You do get a lot of stuff in the Tyranid battleforce box. Model count is very high. That is a good thing!









Next up will be assembly and option choices. Stay tuned to see where this goes. :victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I suspect this will be another great addition to the many awesome project logs on heresy.

That is a serious boatload of sprues, can't wait to see some painted up :victory:


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

My son has been collecting and painting a Nid army for several years and he started drooling and twitching when he began to see advance copies of the new Nid models and has regaled me with the details of what his bugs can do....unfortunately I haven't yet found the mix my Tau Army needs to respond to them effectivly. I'll get there.

Anyway, he likes them a lot and mostly I lose to him (the fact that he may be a better player is, of course, ignored by me) so you should have fun. Have you decided if you a "Big Bug" guy or a "lots and lots and lots of little bugs" guy?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I suspect this will be another great addition to the many awesome project logs on heresy.
> 
> That is a serious boatload of sprues, can't wait to see some painted up :victory:


Thanks for the early vote of confidence varakir. This is going to be a big departure for me, seeing as I am so used to painting tanks, vehicles and power armor. I must admit, I am a bit hesitant to begin. But, I welcome the challenge and look forward to learning not only a new army but new painting and modeling technique's. 



apidude said:


> My son has been collecting and painting a Nid army for several years and he started drooling and twitching when he began to see advance copies of the new Nid models and has regaled me with the details of what his bugs can do....unfortunately I haven't yet found the mix my Tau Army needs to respond to them effectivly. I'll get there.
> 
> Anyway, he likes them a lot and mostly I lose to him (the fact that he may be a better player is, of course, ignored by me) so you should have fun. Have you decided if you a "Big Bug" guy or a "lots and lots and lots of little bugs" guy?


I know exactly where you are coming from. My son crushes me with his Orks on a regular basis. We will see how he handles some bugs!

As for what type of swarm I am leaning towards I am a bit unsure of at this time. I really like the idea of a hoard army and weight of numbers but I am very tempted to do a big bug army simply because I really love painting big models. A trygon is on my list as that model is one sexy beast. Time will tell how this army pans out...


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Only thing i can think to suggest ATM is to buy loads of blue tack, and get posing them early on.

Also, when made a Tyranid army with a friend, we spent a whole day watching the Aliens films just to get the feel for them. They came off pretty well.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Experiment with the poses, and don`t be afraid to experiment, you get a fukton of versatility with these kits. 

My advice on the hormagaunts, position them so that they`re upright because: 

1: They fall over a lot otherwise. 

2: They`re supposed to be anthromorphic, so an upright pose suits them more. 

You can simply snip off the sticking out piece of tab, and the foot sometimes overhangs the base at the back but this is not a problem unless you intend to use WotR movement trays like I do. Good luck mate. :good:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey - looks like you got a big project ahead of you! I’ve painted and played nids as my main army now and for the last 3 years or so. The biggest advice I can give you is on your paint scheme. I wish someone had given me this advice when I started on mine. Use a simple and fast scheme, especially if you have a lot of troops, and you do because a lot comes in that battle force lol. I have attached a link to a painting tutorial from beast of war below, now I’m not suggesting you go with these colors if you don’t want to, but just the general process using washes instead of paint. This will make things much faster and you can get a painted army on the table in no time. (If you do this, I would not recommend Citadel Spray -Skull White, because it goes on to rough) Good Luck I will be following this plog. 

http://www.beastsofwar.com/3-colors-up/nid-week-painting-tyranid-warrior/


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

apidude said:


> My son has been collecting and painting a Nid army for several years and he started drooling and twitching when he began to see advance copies of the new Nid models and has regaled me with the details of what his bugs can do....unfortunately I haven't yet found the mix my Tau Army needs to respond to them effectivly. I'll get there.
> 
> Anyway, he likes them a lot and mostly I lose to him (the fact that he may be a better player is, of course, ignored by me) so you should have fun. Have you decided if you a "Big Bug" guy or a "lots and lots and lots of little bugs" guy?


 
Ok there may have been some drooling, but I definitely didn't twitch! :biggrin:

Welcome to the Hive Mind Unforgiven! I think that you will find the Nids a very rewarding army to play with, and the modeling possibilities are endless. Looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update #1*

*UPDATE #1*​
Alright, after the unboxing and sorting out of the contents I decided to tackle the three warrior models first. First ever Tyranid models I have assembled and they are really cool to put together. Cleaned up the mould lines and tried to make some decent poses for these guys. 










I decided that these guys are going to be a nice shock troop type unit. Two warriors equipped with dual scything talons and the third has a barbed strangler and one set of scything talons. I couldn't help but use the strangler due to the large blast, pinning and 36 inch range. As I play mainly against Orks, this should put some serious hurt on those pesky mobs and Nobs for a turn or two before I get to the carnage of close combat. The dual taloned models were made specifically for the rerolling of failed "to hit" rolls. I will try and use weapons or abilities that grant rerolls where ever I can to tilt the odd's a bit more in my favor. 
Because of the models point cost, options and abilities, I have already mentally added another box of these to my wish list. A unit of six will be very nice indeed.

Still haven't made a final decision on colors for the swarm, but I have time to debate that before I have to make a final choice. 

Next up: Hormaguants...


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice, Any plans to open up the barrel of the Barbed strangler?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hooobit said:


> Very nice, Any plans to open up the barrel of the Barbed strangler?


Yes. I have a small pilot hole drilled right now, (did it after the picture was taken) and just haven't made it larger yet. I am a bit OCD about barrels being drilled, so it HAS to be done. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Sprues and sprues and sprues! It's a swarm or sprues!


Thats a lot of frames... :shok:


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

My suggestion with the barbed strangler would be to have lots of smaller holes in the barrel instead of one bigger hole, so it looks like the strangler is actually firing barbed strands/ wires instead of a big chunk of the stuff in one massive ball.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The description on the weapon is that it fires a pod the size of a mans fist. One big hole ought to be good enough. :victory:


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see more. Maybe I get some ideas for my own bugs as yours progress.

(TheMissus scuttles away into the shadows)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet posing on the warriors.. I kinda want to get me a couple now.. my wife thanks you LOL


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update #2*

*UPDATE #2*​
I have been feeling rather ill lately, so I can't claim any impressive news from the hive mind today. I did find enough energy to wield a scalpel, files and some glue for about an hour or so today. So, straight from the work table, 8 fresh Hormagaunts. Nothing too special really, but it is progress.


















8 more to go and then on to either genestealers or termagants depending on my mood and health...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you weighted them? They will faceplant a lot otherwise. 

Alternatively, position them upright a little more by putting them in the slottabase on a bit of an angle. It gives them a dynamic pose and helps with the balance issue. 

Have a look with the next batch and see what you think.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Have you weighted them? They will faceplant a lot otherwise.
> 
> Alternatively, position them upright a little more by putting them in the slottabase on a bit of an angle. It gives them a dynamic pose and helps with the balance issue.
> 
> Have a look with the next batch and see what you think.


Yes, I have weighted them. I use an air dry modeling clay. Shove a bunch in the bottom of the base, let dry and then pop out it out and glue in place. Works great and a 10 pound block of the stuff was dirt cheap.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update #3*

*UPDATE #3​*
Took a break from the little hormagaunts for a bit and started work on the Hive Tyrant. It was just too cool a model for me to not dive into!

Here is the torso, legs, tail and head all pinned, gaps green stuffed and finally glued in place.


























As the glue and GS was curing I debated on the weapons I was going to give him. So many options to choose from I finally set upon the fact that I really liked the rules for the lash whip and the bonesword so they got picked. With two other arm sockets to fill I finally concluded that I liked the way the scything talons looked on the model better than anything else, so I went with them. 


































As for what is next, I think I will try and get those little gaunts finished... maybe.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:goodpost: That pose is damn awesome. Damn. awesome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love that model. It is my favorite out of the whole Tyranid range. The scything talons and Lash Whip & Bonesword combo is a fantastic CC set up you won't be disappointed with how it performs. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This makes me want to extract my nids from the box under the pooltable. But i must finish my marines first. Nice work so far and the tyrant is indeed a beautiful model. Mine is from the old dex with the 2x twinlinked devourers. I really dont want to change. But the swarm must evolve i guess.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> This makes me want to extract my nids from the box under the pooltable. But i must finish my marines first. Nice work so far and the tyrant is indeed a beautiful model. Mine is from the old dex with the 2x twinlinked devourers. I really dont want to change. But the swarm must evolve i guess.


I wouldn't change the weapon loadout at all. A winged Tyrant with 2 TL Devourers is a nasty beast. Even a walking tyrant with that configuration is a nasty piece of kit.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*UPDATE #4*​
I couldn't resist...




















After building that Hive Tyrant I had the "big model syndrome" hit me, and hit me hard. Trygon Prime here I come!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> *UPDATE #4*​
> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> ...


haha yea i know the feeling. I'm currently torn between getting one of those bad boys or getting a Defiler


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to the swarm Unforgiven302.

First of all thanks for the +rep and have some back.

Secondly you will have much bits left over from the various boxed sets and make sure you have a big bits box. 

For the colour schemes with the many bits left over, try using them instead of the models themselves. 

The Mawloc/Trygon kit advice is depending on the painting standard you want to achieve, my own preference is to paint in several stages, lower torso, upper torso, head, arms and base.

Good Luck with the swarm, I will be looking at this thread closely.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update Time!*

*UPDATE #5​*
Big bug assembly. Trygon Prime-time! 

LOWER HALF









UPPER HALF









COMPLETE 

















Unfortunately my green stuff abilities rival that of a special needs chimpanzee, but just like that chimp, I try my best. 

All goofing aside, this is one awesome model both in details and in assembly. This thing is huge! It does intimidate me a bit when I think about actually going about painting it. I think it will wait until I have my color scheme down pat and a few smaller gaunts and such done so to get my mojo working first.

I intentionally left the upper and lower body, lower jaw and the base unglued so it will make painting this beast a lot easier. It should allow me to be more detailed in the tight places and give it a better finish overall.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update 6, NOW IN COLOR!*

*UPDATE #6​*
I have been attempting different color schemes in my head and on some spare bits to see what catches my eye best. Unfortunately, I think I like a scheme that has been done to death, bone and purple. It is a bit easy to accomplish and looks rather striking, but, I hate to be unoriginal... again. The carapace isn't complete at this stage, I am debating on the color of the accent I want to use. 

Take a look for yourself and let me know. 










































The talons, claws and teeth are not finished either, I need to do a final highlight of either a light grey or white on the tips and feather/blend it back. But, you get the idea of what I am going for. Like I said, unoriginal but I like it the best... so far.

To make the color scheme more unique I had an idea to vary the darkness of the models by size. Small bugs like rippers and such would be very light colors, like pinks and whites to represent grubs or maggot like colors. Mid sized bugs would be the color above, and larger bugs would have darker coloring, almost a midnight blue/purple/black. The "older" the bug, the darker the tones. Would that translate well and look decent on the table is my question? I do not want too much variation or differences and have the army look blotchy or incoherent, yet I want to differentiate enough to make them look different. Your idea's and thoughts on this?


----------



## mixykym (Jun 27, 2009)

Great looking work ..I was in GW southend today,and they tried selling me all manner of new 5th edition stuff,the trygon/mawloc does look good,just size puts me off..lol
lucky up coming holiday kept me wallet in pocket :laugh:
+rep


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*UPDATE #7​*
After looking at the test pieces for the color scheme, it hit me. I do not want another red colored army. I have one. My son has one. Everyone at the local shop has one. NO MORE RED!!!

So I repainted a few pieces and came up with this...



















































Not brilliant, but it is just one of the test subjects. I like the bone fleshy bits, very simple to achieve a decent finish, so that stays. The purple chitin is easier to paint than the red was. I think I like it enough to do the entire army this color. 

How about the base? Basic ash world or dead earth type scheme. Simple to achieve and not over bearing. Does it look OK with the colors of the model itself? Is it too simple or does it blend in too much?

Thoughts on the colors and such? Any and all opinions are welcome. 

Just remember, this is not to the best of my ability as far as quality goes. This is just to see if the colors work together and to see if I want to commit to this scheme.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that it is a very nice scheme and the base works well with the color scheme. I love white skin color schemes for Tyranids, good job mate.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hive Fleet Leviathan I believe? Except more boney than white 

It looks cool


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, it is purple so everyone is going to call it Leviathan... 

After trying about 4 different colors I landed on purple by order of a natural selection. Red was my first go around as it was familiar and rather easy for me to do. But I just could not do another red colored army. I tried blue and found that I just do not like the color blue that much. A personal taste thing. I tried white and it just wasn't working so I ditched it. I tried green but I hate the color green so it was shit canned. I ended up with purple because it looks nice, is simple to paint and is pleasing to my eye. 

So as much as people will say it looks like GW's stuff, it really was a matter of me picking a color combination that I liked and that I think I could pull off with some success and not a matter of copying one of GW's prefabricated schemes. 

Whatever, they are hive fleet leviathan... :laugh:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol, it doesn't look like Leviathan that much, it's not bright and vivid, but quite... Dirty I guess is the look. I prefer it to the traditional "Leviathan" colour


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Whatever, they are hive fleet leviathan... :laugh:


I think they are a brake away and mixture of Kraken and Leviathan!

Hive Fleet Krathan or Leviaken.

Liking the colour scheme especially with it just being a test product so far. 

Will be watching opcorn: this thread closely!


----------



## mixykym (Jun 27, 2009)

Zero Effect said:


> I think they are a brake away and mixture of Kraken and Leviathan!
> 
> Hive Fleet Krathan or Leviaken.
> 
> ...


I think a Hive Kraken Queen and a Hive Leviathan Tyrant had a bit of naughties behind the bio pool :smoke:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Zero Effect said:


> Will be watching opcorn: this thread closely!


Oh crap, the guy who can paint the hell out of some nids is now watching me... pressure is rising.... :biggrin:

*UPDATE #8​*
Worked on a second trial model to see if I could duplicate the effect and to do a bit of a cleaner and not so rushed job. The first one took me like 30 minutes to do, major rush job, the second one I think I spent maybe 45 minutes on... still rushing through it, but I tried to keep it a bit "neater" this time around.

The latest test piece is on the right. (The one with the open mouth and tongue.)


























You can see that I used less of the final gray highlight on the armored bits. (The third picture really shows what I mean.) It allows the color transition from black to purple to show up a bit better as the gray isn't hogging up all the space. Less is more. 

From what I can see, I am able to duplicate the colors and effects from the first test model to the second so I should be ok from here on out. Next models will be full out efforts I think.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking fantastic! From left to right I think you`ve definitely refined the scheme, the darker tones do more justice to the model than having it too light. 

On a related topic, I think GW`s scheme for Leviathan butchers every model it touches. 

Great work, those bugs are turning out excellent! :clapping:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have been thinking of a name for this hive fleet, and well, I kind of came up with two. Seeing as GW has used mythological sea creatures to name their hive fleets, Kraken, Leviathan, Jormungandr, Gorgon and Naga, I thought it only appropriate to continue with that tradition. 

I was thinking of either:

*Hive Fleet Makara*. 'Makara' is a Sanskrit word which means sea dragon or water monster. Not a nice little monster either. The Mugger Crocodile's name is derived from the word Makara. They are a nasty tempered croc and so was the mythological creature Makara! 

or..

*Hive Fleet Megalodon.* A Megalodon is an ancient shark that possibly reached lengths in excess of 60+ feet or more, thats three times that of a large great white. Big, toothy fish that could eat whales!

I really tend to like Makara a lot better as it has a different sound to it and is rather less known than the giant shark. Plus, the Makara is a mythological creature where as the megalodon was real so it fits the pattern better.

Which one do you people like better?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Test model looks good, sir. And the dark base compliments the lighter tones of the majority of the body very well. Looking forward to seeing how you tackle some of the larger models...

As for the name, I like hive fleet Makara better! :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to add my vote for Makara. I still really like your color scheme, keep on pluggin' mate.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all, 


Unforgiven302 said:


> Oh crap, the guy who can paint the hell out of some nids is now watching me... pressure is rising.... :biggrin:


There is no pressure at all, just do not upset the Hive Mind when it comes to here feeding time.

Just enjoy the painting mate! Feels great when something works nicely and even better when they run across the battlefield and jump on the enemy and hacks them to death to produce more Tyranids!

Finally thank you for your praise on my Tyranids. You will not believe me if I tell you that I have got a way to improve them further in better highlighting and using a wash. 

On your research, I also am going to vote for Hive Fleet Makara. 

ZE


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I vote for makara!

The scheme looks good so far mate, will look forward to a 'finished' one. 

It is a little close to leviathan, but that's not a bad thing. :victory:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely Makara if you`re asking. :grin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Zero Effect said:


> You will not believe me if I tell you that I have got a way to improve them further in better highlighting and using a wash.
> 
> On your research, I also am going to vote for Hive Fleet Makara.
> 
> ZE


There is always room for improvement, no matter how accomplished one is. But you do have a nice army, no one can deny that. If they only get better from this point on, well, you'll be the envy of the entire swarm! k:

On the hive fleet name, Makara seems to be the pick. Has a nice ring to it too. So, Hive Fleet Makara it is. 

Now I got to get back to working on them! Look for an update in the next day or two I hope!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice looking mini there sir, and the base looks great, it contrasts well with the light tone of the genestealer's skin and balances well with the darker purple on the armour. 

Rev


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update #9*

*UPDATE #9​*
Hive Fleet Makara has a new member. Just another angry little dude...


































I tried to spend a bit more time on the talons and claws for this one. Not too sure if I really need to put that much into that part as they do not really "pop" off the model. I think I will just keep to my normal attempts as I just don't see the effort paying off on the little guys. Large stuff like the hive tyrant and such will get the attention though, that is for sure.

I did screw up a spot or two of the grass clumps on the base with my thumb. It got squished. I will pluck it off and redo it later.

On another note, I still am having a difficult time trying to get teeth to look sharp and clean. Just not my forte I suppose. 

I am having fun painting these guys, they are rather easy to do, turn out rather nice and all for a minimal overall effort. Not trying to pat myself on the back or anything, but I am actually rather pleased on how they are turning out.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think you should be pleased, they are looking great


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Unforgiven302 said:


> *UPDATE #9​*On another note, I still am having a difficult time trying to get teeth to look sharp and clean. Just not my forte I suppose.


Unforgiven302, 

For the teeth I do the following:
Chaos Balck undercoat
Khermi Brown dry brush on the teeth only to allow shadow in the recesses.
Bleached Bone lightly done.
Skull white as a final highlight.

With the skull white you can water it down a little more so there is not as a sharp brightness to the teeth.

On the third one, looking great indeed and I am thinking cracking on with Hormagaunts now especially for March's Challenge.

ZE


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the teeth tip there Zero Effect, I will give it a try on the next one and see what I can do with it.

On another note, I saw this model, the Orc Arachnarok, in the advance orders section on GW's website. 



















I instantly thought that this would look dead sexy as a Tyrannofex! A bit of work with the head area to make the giant gun thing coming out its face and maybe ditch a set of legs, and add some spore chimneys on its back, but yeah, this could be a really cool conversion project! Obviously ditching the Orc thing on it's back is mandatory, but that is not an issue. I think this could be really cool!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Thanks for the teeth tip there Zero Effect, I will give it a try on the next one and see what I can do with it.
> 
> On another note, I saw this model, the Orc Arachnarok, in the advance orders section on GW's website.
> 
> ...


I agree, it would be boss as hell if you did that. I've been thinking as well what I could convert that into to fit into either a 'Nid or Chaos army because it just looks so cool. Will def want to see what you come up with


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*UPDATE #10​*
I have been super busy with work and the Interesting Tactics podcast that I have had very little time to do any painting on the bugs. 

But, I did find a bit of time to pop together the last 8 hormagaunts from the battleforce kit. This makes the second completed multi model unit of my new army! 










I also wanted to show everyone how I weighted the bases to keep these guys from doing the hormagaunt shuffle. Also known as the "faceplant." So here is my little picture guide to weighting the bases...

*Weighted Bases: The Cheap And Easy Way!*

STEP #1
Get yourself a box of *AIR DRY MODELING CLAY* from your local crafts store. The stuff I bought comes in a 10 pound brick and only cost around $8. CHEAP!!! And 10 pounds should last me a lifetime. I think it even comes in different colors too. I am using "Terra Cotta" colored clay. Better known as brown.


























STEP #2
Pull off a small lump of the clay and have a model ready for weighting. Be sure to reseal the bag after you get your lump. It is air drying clay, so do not let the big brick sit out in the open, it will dry up... duh!










STEP#3
Shove a bunch of the clay into the underside of the base. Simple.










STEP #4
Press the model down onto the table so that the excess clay is squished out from the underside of the base. I press down on the base itself and not on the model because I don't want to break the model. I also use an old carving board from the kitchen for this step because the clay can make a mess on tables and such. Think ahead before making a mess!










STEP #5
Check to see if the base has been filled up. If it has an air pocket or didn't fill in the entire base simply fill it with clay again and repeat the squishing step.










STEP #6
Let dry! The stuff only takes a little while to fully cure. A small base may take only 30 minutes or so. The color of the clay turns a lighter tone and it actually shrinks a bit.










STEP #7
Pop out the dried clay pieces by tapping the base on a hard surface. They should just fall right out. Now just use a bit of super glue to permanently attach the clay plugs back into the bases. 


























If the model doesn't sit flat, but has a bit of a wobble after the weighting process, then use a bit of fine grit sandpaper and smooth the bottom of the base until you have a properly standing model.

That's it! The model is now properly weighted and should not do the gaunt shuffle. You can then paint the clay underneath or leave as is, your choice.

Here is a very short video I made showing the before and after of using air dry modeling clay to weight a hormagaunt model. 






Give it a try, it is cheap, easy and you will have enough material to do hundreds, if not thousands of models.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where is your squigs updates? Get busy painting those things up!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> UPDATE #10
> 
> Just a minor update this time. I have been super busy with work and the Interesting Tactics podcast that I have had very little time to do any painting on the bugs.
> 
> But, I did find a bit of time to pop together the last 8 hormagaunts from the battleforce kit. This makes the fist completed multi model unit of my new army!


Hopefully, with the new recording schedule we'll have a lot more time for stuff. Especially for the months that have 5 mondays 

I just spent £70 on CDs so, I can't start my nids early 

These look cool though. Get more painted!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Where is your squigs updates? Get busy painting those things up!


The little grot has had a lot of homework lately and also has had baseball tryouts the last two weekends. He has been busy! But he should have an update in the next day or so.



Marneus Calgar said:


> Hopefully, with the new recording schedule we'll have a lot more time for stuff. Especially for the months that have 5 mondays
> 
> I just spent £70 on CDs so, I can't start my nids early
> 
> These look cool though. Get more painted!


I didn't say being busy with the show was a bad thing! :wink:

I hope you got some good music and not some pokemon soundtrack or something. unish:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> On another note, I saw this model, the Orc Arachnarok, in the advance orders section on GW's website.


Not sure if you have already seen this:

http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83958

If not, might help to give you some ideas for planning your conversion :victory:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Not sure if you have already seen this:
> 
> http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83958
> 
> If not, might help to give you some ideas for planning your conversion :victory:


Thanks mate! I see someone else had a similar idea as mine, not too far of a stretch to think tyranids while looking at that spider model really.

Now I know that the spider model is as large as I hoped it was, I want a big tyrannofex!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update #11*

*UPDATE #11​*
Life can sometimes really suck. Between work, the kids and everything, I just haven't had the time like I used too to do my 40k thang. I did manage to throw on a bit of paint to my hive tyrant. This is just the basecoat before I start to highlight and such. Notice how I didn't even have time to use my normal back drop for taking pictures? Yeah, that is how busy I have been. But, at least this is another update, no matter how little and depressing it is  .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Base coat for the skin is looking really nice man. Keep at it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Base coat looks good. Grot still busy too?


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, this is really great stuff. Makes me want to get back into 'Nids instead of Emperor's Children if/when I get back into 40K. They were my first army, and I love the new models, but at the moment they only exist in space (BFG fleet). Hive Fleet Cthulhu may land again though, thanks to your inspiration.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would really like to know what colours you used for the skin myself. I will say that I am not a fan of the purple however, I think a darker colour would look better next to that awesome skin.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Base coat looks good. Grot still busy too?


Yeah, school has been first and fore most with baseball being second. He is stretched thin right about now. He has been looking at his stuff and has been upset that he doesn't have the time to work on them. 



The Wraithlord said:


> I would really like to know what colours you used for the skin myself. I will say that I am not a fan of the purple however, I think a darker colour would look better next to that awesome skin.


If your referring to the purple on the talons on the hive tyrant, just ignore that bit. That was basically a mistake I made and forgot to go over with the chaos black basecoat. If you are referring to the purple carapace I have done on the hormagaunts, then I am sorry to hear that you don't like it, but I do, and that is all that matters.

The fleshy bits are simply gray spray undercoat with bleached bone over that and quite a few heavy washes of devlan mud at this point. Now I have to go back with a mix of bleach bone and a light brown over the raised area's followed by bleached bone and a thin devlan mud wash and then a final highlight of bleached bone and skull white. So a bit of a way to go and then I still have the carapace, claws, weapons and other stuff to finish off. Such a big and detailed model.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure he is talking about the day glow pink on the claws .


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I am pretty sure he is talking about the day glow pink on the claws .


Whew... (wipes back of hand across forehead and gives a sigh of relief) 

I hoped he was talking about that little screw up and not my real final colors because wraith's opinion is worth a ton in my book, (and I almost felt a little sick by that post... )


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

it saddens me that you're "basecoats" look better than my finished works.  But seriously these look awesome and make me want to start a tyranid army, i should probably finish my CSM one first though. Keep it up. and do something with those damned bases already!

woog out!


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Well i'm mighty impressed!! I wish i didnt see this thread as i bought a tyranids battleforce and codex a couple of weeks ago with the intent to build and paint all the force before buying more bugs... well now i cant help myself tomorrow will be a trip to my local gw to buy a couple more models  No doubt it'll be a Trygon as it just looks huge! Your painting skills are excellent. Can i ask how you painted your claws? i think it looks great i just cant seem to get mine right  

+rep for an awesome thread!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanna update. Comon Rob.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

ashmo said:


> Can i ask how you painted your claws? i think it looks great i just cant seem to get mine right


Right now the claws are done with a chaos black base coat. I follow with a highlight of codex grey and then do a badab black wash over it all to smooth the grey transition. That's it. 



djinn24 said:


> I wanna update. Comon Rob.


I want an update too! Either you can paint them for me, or I need to find the time to actually do them. I do have the day off today, (tooth extraction, that was fun!) so I might sit down and work a bit on the tyrant... no promises though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> I want an update too! Either you can paint them for me, or I need to find the time to actually do them. I do have the day off today, (tooth extraction, that was fun!) so I might sit down and work a bit on the tyrant... no promises though.


Look forward to seeing that. Don't let Larry boss you around.... He's a big boy..... He can be patient


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Right now the claws are done with a chaos black base coat. I follow with a highlight of codex grey and then do a badab black wash over it all to smooth the grey transition. That's it.


Excellent thanks mate


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

C'mon more updates!

Need Updates


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

you should magnetize the hive tyrant! if im too late then cut the arms off and magentize them back on so you can switch out different weapons. btw the best setup imho is double scything talons and wings.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Unforgiven302 said:


> *UPDATE #4*​
> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS!!!!!!!!! i knew you would get one of these, i was like,"how is he gonna handle the AVs with a single tyrant, and next page, BAM! the trygon!


also cant wait for this trygon to be painted up. 

btw you guys put my painting to shame!!! i just flatout do scab red skin, vomit brown carapace, snakebite leather highlights on the carapace edge and vomit brown again for more bone like scything talons, but on an MCs scything talons its scab red since theres the small amount of carapace to break up the continuos color. 

and the termagaunts should be given devourers and be put in a mycetic spore it is devastating to infantry and AVs with rear armor 10 you simply deep strike and unload 48 s4 shots, since you have 16 termagaunts from the BForce. easter is also coming up so there will be those reallly big kinder surprises for sale at the grocery store that look just like a myceticc spore.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

midnightkid333 said:


> you should magnetize the hive tyrant! if im too late then cut the arms off and magentize them back on so you can switch out different weapons. btw the best setup imho is double scything talons and wings.


Nope, there is no way in hell I am going to ruin this model at this stage by cutting or breaking off limbs! The base coat of paint has been done and there is no way I am going to pull apart a model I spent so much time pinning and green stuffing together in the first place.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Nope, there is no way in hell I am going to ruin this model at this stage by cutting or breaking off limbs! The base coat of paint has been done and there is no way I am going to pull apart a model I spent so much time pinning and green stuffing together in the first place.


good on ya! I have never been a proponent of magnetization. Gives me an excuse to buy more models! That and we Nid players should have a shiny new plastic Tyrant around the bend if the rumors for the second wave release hold true.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Actually, I like the idea of magnets for certain things and certain situations. It does make transporting a large model much easier and safer if you can take off the arms and such. It also is pretty neat to be able to have WYSIWYG ability by being able to swap out limbs and weapons, takes a lot of guessing and questions out of a game. But, to state to a person to basically destroy what the have done to do something that really isn't going to happen, (because I would have done it in the first place if I really wanted it that way) is a rather silly statement to make in my eyes.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> But, to state to a person to basically destroy what the have done to do something that really isn't going to happen, (because I would have done it in the first place if I really wanted it that way) is a rather silly statement to make in my eyes.


Thinking, then creating. 
The order of those always confuse the general wargamer :angel:


On topic:
I generally view a built and painted model as "done" unless its a horrible job from my end. If I want some other way I get a new one instead of "redoing" what Ive already done and perhaps end up with 2 useless models instead of at least 1 good...


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellent plog, it is a great read, especially as I have just started a Nid Army. This is also my second army and is going to be a real challenge to my painting skills and there is loads of them to paint. 

There is so much useful information on this thread and will defiantly be taking some away to my painting station.

Looking forward to seeing more, keep up the great work.

+rep

Tinks


----------

